# Active cruise control



## ttkinka (Jan 20, 2010)

My wife has this included free on her mk7 gti 
Just wondered when it will become an option on the TT
As currently its not even an option.


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

What is active cruise control ? On my tt mk3 i have cruise control.. but dont know what active cruise control is


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

ttkinka said:


> My wife has this included free on her mk7 gti
> Just wondered when it will become an option on the TT
> As currently its not even an option.


One would only be speculating, it could come any time or never. This is a feature Audi has added to models during their production run (sometimes at facelift). Also interesting that the reversing camera was added for 2016, but was not on the 2015.

@ Markolaynee, check this out:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdgFZKY ... rofilepage


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

Aaah adaptive cruise control  i know what that is.. Thats bit useless for me.. I like to keep those things in my hand/foot..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny Fireblade (Feb 20, 2015)

ACC is an amazing bit of kit, gutted it's not available on the TT.

I had it on my A3, if I could have one option, it would be this.

It is an aid to driving, just like everything, however it does not remove the foot from the drive.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Yup, something I would have ordered on mine.


----------



## ttkinka (Jan 20, 2010)

There are two reasons i would have like to see this on the TT
1 my wifes golf gti mk7 has this has standard and as this is standard the golf recieved 5 star NCAP rating which resulted in the golf ins group drop from 35 to 29
2 its a dream to use eg set your cruise to 70mph on a motorway and when you approch trafic travelling at a slower speed the system slows you down to maintain a safe distance between you and the car infront. Obviously as soon as you move over into the fast lane and assuming there is no one else close to you in the fast lane the car automatically resumes to 70mph.
The real saftey feature is that even at dlow speeds the sys will cut in and slow the car if it thinks your on a collusion course with another car etc

I did hear somewhere on here that the ommision of this feature resulted in the TT mk3 attaining just a 4 NCAP rating if it had the active cruise control it would have reached 5 stars


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

ttkinka said:


> There are two reasons i would have like to see this on the TT
> 1 my wifes golf gti mk7 has this has standard and as this is standard the golf recieved 5 star NCAP rating which resulted in the golf ins group drop from 35 to 29
> 2 its a dream to use eg set your cruise to 70mph on a motorway and when you approch trafic travelling at a slower speed the system slows you down to maintain a safe distance between you and the car infront. Obviously as soon as you move over into the fast lane and assuming there is no one else close to you in the fast lane the car automatically resumes to 70mph.
> The real saftey feature is that even at dlow speeds the sys will cut in and slow the car if it thinks your on a collusion course with another car etc
> ...


Yes, I've complained about this omission before. It's not just about maintaining safe distance on a motorway cruise, it's also that the system offers automatic braking at lower speeds, such as driving in urban environments. Quite amazing that the mk3 which prides itself on the techie toy side of things doesn't even have this as an option. It's standard on the Golf R.

Then again, they expect you to pay hundreds of quid extra for even basic cruise on the TT as it's not standard.


----------



## xerox77 (May 6, 2015)

Yes, this features are nice, but we tend to rely and trust them too much and maybe paying less attention to the traffic and driving safety.
Here is just a simple video about a test of the City Safety System on various cars....I am really surprised on the result:


----------



## ttkinka (Jan 20, 2010)

Works great when a car pulls out in front of you. I can speak from experience. So for me it has saved me and my car from injury. Well worth the money and piece of mind


----------



## philgage78 (Nov 28, 2014)

I have ACC on my GTD and i hate it, i do lots of motorway miles.

For me it slows you down too quick when the car in front is not very close (yes i have changed the setting) and the pick up speed after the car in front has moved back over is so slow it's un-true

Really not a fan of this feature at all.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Does it have a "let's get up this slow twat's arse in the fast lane" over-ride button ? :lol:


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

philgage78 said:


> I have ACC on my GTD and i hate it, i do lots of motorway miles.
> 
> For me it slows you down too quick when the car in front is not very close (yes i have changed the setting) and the pick up speed after the car in front has moved back over is so slow it's un-true
> 
> Really not a fan of this feature at all.


Well, I currently drive a GTI and perhaps the responses are different, and I can't think why the TT doesn't have this...and is certainly a reason why I won't be buying a Mk3 right now.


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

Execuse me tt-tony , but you won't be buying mk3 because of active cruise control? I don't understand you people  but at the end, we all got our priorities

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

The thing with conveniences like ACC is once a person has become used to having them, one can find them a must have. I have never had ACC so it's only a minor disappointment that it is missing. Now if there was no Side Assist, and no HomeLink I might be waiting for the next A5/S5 to come along.


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

Markolaynee said:


> Execuse me tt-tony , but you won't be buying mk3 because of active cruise control? I don't understand you people  but at the end, we all got our priorities
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The TT is a very expensive car and this tech really should be standard on a recently introduced car. The fact it is not even available as an option and neither is low speed autonomous braking is surprising, and I won't be spending north of £40k on a car without these features as I believe they are genuinely useful and lower insurance premiums too.


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

Well i dont think that should be standard on this car.. Especially because it is sporty car.. But your money is your money..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Markolaynee said:


> Well i dont think that should be standard on this car.. Especially because it is sporty car.. But your money is your money..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ditto that... It certainly couldn't be a deal breaker in my world. Self-parking is another one... Before long people will be longing for some Google autonomous pod thing and saying it's great, I don't have to do anything. Grrrr, I need to lay down now [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## dpazz (Sep 30, 2013)

I was also shocked to see it being omitted from the options list as well. Especially as the 8V A3 and Golf MK7 have it available and the platform is the same. All I can think is the front bumper can't accommodate it somehow.

I was even more shocked at the price of cruise control on its own!


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

dpazz said:


> I was also shocked to see it being omitted from the options list as well. Especially as the 8V A3 and Golf MK7 have it available and the platform is the same. All I can think is the front bumper can't accommodate it somehow.
> 
> I was even more shocked at the price of cruise control on its own!


It's shocking that basic cruise isn't standard fit on the TT ... asking the customer to fork out hundreds of quid on top of an already high price is a joke.

There shouldn't be an issue accommodating the sensor for adaptive cruise/city braking - I suspect that the issue is spoiling the look of the grille. They look a bit obvious on current Golf models (most of which have it as standard fit). However, Skoda have come up with a fake grille cover for their implementation of the system so I'm sure it wouldn't be beyond Audi to engineer a similar solution.


----------

